# Drug tests at the work place



## Baldy85 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi

Im 25, been training for about 3 and a half years. Weigh about 11 stone and im thinking of starting a course of Ananvar but not sure if roids can show up in workplace drug tests. I work offshore.

Anyone know if anything about this?

Cheers


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum bud, sorry can't help you on the roid question


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I wouldn't say anavar would show up on a olympic test, what do you want that for if you weigh 11stone, but the general answer is no....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

theres a chap on here called offshore1 i think, he`d be a good person to help.

make 15 posts and you should be able to send him a message if he doesnt see this.


----------



## offshore1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi m8 , yes i work offshore and have a print out of what they test for (think its 7 to 9 things barbituates, cocaine, amphetamines etc) and steroids isnt one of them, plus a collegue i work with started a course of deca ( long detection time) and passed his medical no problem. I can look out the list if u need it to ease ur mind?

I get my protein xrayed going through security now but have had no problems taking through dbol as long as the tub/container is unbroken

I normally sit about 11 stone 3,34,years old, i smoke (tried to stop many times) and my diet is pretty good, but struggle to put weight on normally.(when i stopped smoking during my first cycle i ballooned and looked like a hamster lol.

Hows ur diet, are u eating enough?

On the anavar not a very good choice for bulking up m8 id try dbol for a first cycle if ur wanting to put on a bit of size and bulk, if u arent keen on the jabbing route 

Hope this helps m8 

Cheers Mr Cal id just logged on for a nose before i went out :tongue1:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

it`d be good if all got to know each other here more...

everyone has their special niche of knowledge to share whether its about training or not..

i hope to change this :wink:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I feel a get together coming on

party time.....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol you still havent accepted your invite into my special elite group.


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

Does anyone know about L.Underground testing proceedure??

Or do they test for pretty much the same stuff?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Its expensive to do all the urine testing etc...

Usually it is for things like weed, amphetamines etc...

Not that anyone on the board here would need to know.. but erm...

Weed - detectable upto a month after

Mdma(ecstasy) - 48 hours max

Ket/Coke - 72 hours(ish)

Acid/Dmt - nearly undetectable


----------

